
Show HN: A Chrome extension to help save books you want to read - augustinel
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/babelshelf/hagchccjngldonihokhncngknojhabgc
======
augustinel
After getting tired of manually making note of all the books I find online
that seem interesting (from Twitter, HN, Reddit, etc.) I made a chrome
extension to help me keep track of them + the website where they come from.
Thought this would be of value to some other readers out here. Would love some
feedback!

~~~
moneywoes
How does this compare to Pocket?

~~~
augustinel
Not too familiar with how Pocket works but this one is more focused on books
rather than articles / text. It'll be able to recognize books based on
highlighted text, then save the author and cover and back blurb to your list.

------
doopy1
I don't think this will be a popular comment here, but I use an amazon
shopping list for this.

~~~
Niven
I use Goodreads. There is even a third party Chrome extension.

A pro for Goodreads is the massive user base so reviews and groups etc are
good resources for finding out if a book is worth your time.

Although I do like the Babelshelf interface. Clean easy to find a saved book.
Goodreads is horrible to look at and can be super distracting.

